# Listen to my 42 minute EP! (FREE) - instrumental prog-metal/fusion/djent/post-rock



## prh (Feb 7, 2011)

hey guys!

today i released my first EP. you can stream the entire thing for free here (and if you like it its cheap to buy ):

*http://halcyonofficial.bandcamp.com/http://halcyonofficial.bandcamp.com/*

Halcyon | Facebook


ill paste what i wrote on facebook if you want more info!









> &#9642;	Noodle - 5:58
> &#9642;	Noodle 2 - 3:13
> &#9642;	Firefly - 3:22
> &#9642;	Waterfall - 3:38
> ...



cheers, hope some of you like it!


----------



## manana (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## arsenic (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool stuff. You're an amazing guitarist, really tasteful playing.


----------



## Tree (Feb 7, 2011)

it


----------



## prh (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 7, 2011)

I like this. Love the combination of so many genres dude.  First heard you when you posted "Something" on the Mike Portnoy forum back in the day. I might end up purchasing this, I would do so now were I not a broke college student who can only spend so much money each month supporting other artists. 

Side note: are you seriously only 18? If so that really depresses me haha.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn man, you've got serious talent. I'm 18 in 3 months (Yippee!!) and I'm nowhere near this. First music listen on my newly fixed mac by the way  I'll buy it this week


----------



## prh (Feb 8, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> I like this. Love the combination of so many genres dude.  First heard you when you posted "Something" on the Mike Portnoy forum back in the day. I might end up purchasing this, I would do so now were I not a broke college student who can only spend so much money each month supporting other artists.
> 
> Side note: are you seriously only 18? If so that really depresses me haha.



yep ill be 19 in june! glad you dig it man. whats your mike portnoy forum name btw?



Prydogga said:


> Damn man, you've got serious talent. I'm 18 in 3 months (Yippee!!) and I'm nowhere near this. First music listen on my newly fixed mac by the way  I'll buy it this week



woo drinking haha. and you wont miss 18+ gigs! cheers dude


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 8, 2011)

Missed out on Periphery last year, so hopefully no more of that! I've listened to all of this now. Fucking amazing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 8, 2011)

!!! YES !!!


----------



## prh (Feb 8, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Missed out on Periphery last year, so hopefully no more of that! I've listened to all of this now. Fucking amazing.



haha yeah man, i missed btbam, meshuggah, and a couple of others. missed periphery not for my age (it was AA in sydney) but cos i had a fucking exam that night. who the fuck has exams at night!!!!!!!!!! anyway glad you dig it!


----------



## Ronbert (Feb 8, 2011)

Had some Vai like qualities to it (speaking about noodle). You have very smooth buttery licks and everything is mixed so well. It ranges from upbeat bends to ecstatic progressive licks... just so damn good. Could literally listen to the EP for hours on end.


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Feb 8, 2011)

cant wait to do vocals for you man


----------



## KoenDercksen (Feb 8, 2011)

Listening right now, sounds fucking amazing. What kind of gear do you use?


----------



## prh (Feb 8, 2011)

Ronbert said:


> Had some Vai like qualities to it (speaking about noodle). You have very smooth buttery licks and everything is mixed so well. It ranges from upbeat bends to ecstatic progressive licks... just so damn good. Could literally listen to the EP for hours on end.







GinoBambino54 said:


> cant wait to do vocals for you man



yeah dude, im psyched to get that going 



KoenDercksen said:


> Listening right now, sounds fucking amazing. What kind of gear do you use?



cheers! guitar rig 4 for guitars, bass is mostly direct with compression and EQ, though sometimes run through GR4. drums superior 2.0. all in logic! main guitar is an ibanez 6 string but theres also a shitty 3/4 scale nylon string in there at times


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Feb 8, 2011)

I listened to this last night at 4 in the morning...absolutely brilliant...very well done.

Cant believe you are just 18...you must of started very young/played for crazy hours a day or both to get that good at such a young age?..Do Tell


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 8, 2011)

prh said:


> yep ill be 19 in june! glad you dig it man. whats your mike portnoy forum name btw?



Deerhunt3r, but I never go on there anymore. I'm 19 btw, just nowhere near your skill level.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 8, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!
this shit is so cash

edit: dude just read you were NINETEEN?! I am also 19! I'm gonna get around to buying this album when I can get ahold of a credit card


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 8, 2011)

Just came back to say that this is incredible.

When are you going for the full release? If it's late enough, sing me up for drum recording.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dude.......................You're good


----------



## Zand3 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm super impressed with the writing and especially the quality of the mixes, why don't you share some info on the gear used and your process


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 8, 2011)

Zand3 said:


> I'm super impressed with the writing and especially the quality of the mixes, why don't you share some info on the gear used and your process



Read the thread. He used guitar rig 4 for guitars and DI for bass with some post-processing. Drums are Superior Drummer 2 (amirite?).


----------



## TheSilentWater (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been waiting patiently for this; it was SO worth it.

I am most definitely a fan.


----------



## prh (Feb 8, 2011)

1000 Eyes said:


> I listened to this last night at 4 in the morning...absolutely brilliant...very well done.
> 
> Cant believe you are just 18...you must of started very young/played for crazy hours a day or both to get that good at such a young age?..Do Tell



i started guitar around 11 (first electric) but ive been playing 'seriously' for about 5 years or so, ive never really 'practiced' other than for high schoool music performance exams. i occasionally go into super conscientious mode where i wanna sit with a metronome and become john petrucci but i always quit after 5 minutes  gotta do something about that... glad you like the music man!



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Just came back to say that this is incredible.
> 
> When are you going for the full release? If it's late enough, sing me up for drum recording.



gonna do a couple more EPs within the year, one halcyon one (with keys and vox) and a 'solo' one, which should mean a proper album in early 2012! (hoping to get a band going by then) come to sydney and play drums dude haha



Zand3 said:


> I'm super impressed with the writing and especially the quality of the mixes, why don't you share some info on the gear used and your process



guitar rig 4, superior 2.0, logic, ozone for 'mastering', thanks!



TheSilentWater said:


> I have been waiting patiently for this; it was SO worth it.
> 
> I am most definitely a fan.



awesome man, glad you like it!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 8, 2011)

prh said:


> gonna do a couple more EPs within the year, one halcyon one (with keys and vox) and a 'solo' one, which should mean a proper album in early 2012! (hoping to get a band going by then) come to sydney and play drums dude haha



I'm kinda starting to get my drum micing setup sometime this summer... when I get some money and a job and yeah... 

So who is halcyon? You and?


----------



## prh (Feb 8, 2011)

i have a keyboard player who was dormant throughout me doing this EP (he was finishing highschool), hes the guy who plays on Souvenir, and will be on everything else in the future! he also sings a bit so we're gonna demo some stuff and see how it turns out


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2011)

Downloaded but haven't listened yet. I'm sure its fantastic though.


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Feb 8, 2011)

PURE FUCKING PWNAGE DUDE. some of the tastiest lead playing i have heard in a looooong time


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds fucking awesome man, good to see more great aussie muso's!


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 9, 2011)

This sounds absolutely fantastic!

You should send this to Native Instruments and get sponsored.

I'm in love with your PURE butter lead tone.


----------



## prh (Feb 9, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Downloaded but haven't listened yet. I'm sure its fantastic though.



 hope you dig!



GinoBambino54 said:


> PURE FUCKING PWNAGE DUDE. some of the tastiest lead playing i have heard in a looooong time







metal_sam14 said:


> Sounds fucking awesome man, good to see more great aussie muso's!



thanks dude!



ba55i5t said:


> This sounds absolutely fantastic!
> 
> You should send this to Native Instruments and get sponsored.
> 
> I'm in love with your PURE butter lead tone.



haha cheers man, is that even possible? id love an endorsement...


----------



## CFB (Feb 9, 2011)

Very impressive stuff. Will buy it once I get home. How long did it take writing this start to finish? It sounds like you put a hell of a lot of time behind it.


----------



## ba55i5t (Feb 9, 2011)

prh said:


> haha cheers man, is that even possible? id love an endorsement...



I don't see why not. It's worth a try atleast. This would be great for them to demo their software so it would be a good idea for them to do this. Especially since you play such an eccentric style.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought Dweezil Zappa was endorsed by Guitar Rig (NI)...

Before he got his Axe-FX.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 9, 2011)

Your leads could end world hunger.


----------



## deely (Feb 9, 2011)

Great songwriting - listening to it over and over again


----------



## prh (Feb 9, 2011)

CFB said:


> Very impressive stuff. Will buy it once I get home. How long did it take writing this start to finish? It sounds like you put a hell of a lot of time behind it.



noodle (the first track) was done at the end of 2009, waterfall is the newest and was about november last year (been mixing all the tracks on and off since then), but really each song took about 2-3 days to write/record, then another day to add bass and another to touch up the drums, then wayyyy too much time tweaking the mixes  its cos i generally write and record on weekends or holidays or lapses in uni workload, so its a lot of pockets of hard work with lots of gaps. plus i didnt know what i was gonna do with all the songs til about 4 months ago haha. and thank you!



ba55i5t said:


> I don't see why not. It's worth a try atleast. This would be great for them to demo their software so it would be a good idea for them to do this. Especially since you play such an eccentric style.



sweet man, ill definitely have a look!



Kurkkuviipale said:


> I thought Dweezil Zappa was endorsed by Guitar Rig (NI)...
> 
> Before he got his Axe-FX.



hahaha i was looking at the guitar rig endorsers site and almost everyone there is also on the axefx page, using it as their main rig and a guitar rig as a fun toy 



Cynic said:


> Your leads could end world hunger.







deely said:


> Great songwriting - listening to it over and over again



thanks man!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome music dude! Well done and you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 9, 2011)

Havent finished listening to this, but I'm loving it so far. And I'm sure I'll love the rest.

beautiful music mate!


----------



## manana (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah really good stuff man. What was your inspiration for writing all this and how did you go about it? How much theory do you honestly know and how much did you incorporate it?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 9, 2011)

Love it as expected.


----------



## prh (Feb 9, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Awesome music dude! Well done and you should be very proud of yourself.



i love your avatars 



scherzo1928 said:


> Havent finished listening to this, but I'm loving it so far. And I'm sure I'll love the rest.
> 
> beautiful music mate!



thanks man!



manana said:


> Yeah really good stuff man. What was your inspiration for writing all this and how did you go about it? How much theory do you honestly know and how much did you incorporate it?



i know a fair bit of theory i guess, i know where the notes are and i know what chords im playing (the cooler chords seem to be less theory-based and more hear-what-sounds-good followed by figure-out-what-it-is) and i know modes and all that, but im mostly self-taught and only did music in highschool so there are plenty of gaping holes in my knowledge  i dunno how much actually knowing the name of things helps, i do everything based on what sounds good, then occasionally figure out what it is so i can recycle it  and inspiration = life, and listening to a shitload of music



Customisbetter said:


> Love it as expected.



awesome!!!  cheers


----------



## keshav (Feb 10, 2011)

Downloading now, can't wait to check this out!

Edit - Heard it in its entirety. Amazing music man. I want to start incorporating these elements into my music as well.

Respect


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 10, 2011)

Downloaded it as soon as I found out it was out. 
How in the hell did I miss this? 

Ever since I learned of your posts on this forum, you have been a huge inspiration on my playing. Your lead voices are just fantastic, and your writing style is soooooo unique. 

I can't wait to hear your future projects.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

If we brought back SOTM, the 'No Bulb' rule, would soon become the 'No prh/No AlexWC/No Taylor/No TreWatson rule' 

Seriously man, love this.


----------



## prh (Feb 10, 2011)

keshav said:


> Downloading now, can't wait to check this out!
> 
> Edit - Heard it in its entirety. Amazing music man. I want to start incorporating these elements into my music as well.
> 
> Respect



sweet dude, glad you like it!



Vicissitude27 said:


> Downloaded it as soon as I found out it was out.
> How in the hell did I miss this?
> 
> Ever since I learned of your posts on this forum, you have been a huge inspiration on my playing. Your lead voices are just fantastic, and your writing style is soooooo unique.
> ...



oh man thank you!!! i cant imagine inspiring anyone, thats ridiculous 



Prydogga said:


> If we brought back SOTM, the 'No Bulb' rule, would soon become the 'No prh/No AlexWC/No Taylor/No TreWatson rule'
> 
> Seriously man, love this.



hahaha thank you! you forgot drewsif and a few others though  glad youre enjoying it bro


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

prh said:


> sweet dude, glad you like it!
> 
> hahaha thank you! you forgot drewsif and a few others though  glad youre enjoying it bro



I could have made a whole list, but it would have ended up being 'No 90& of posters" How could I have forgotten Drew!?


----------



## prh (Feb 10, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I could have made a whole list, but it would have ended up being 'No 90& of posters" How could I have forgotten Drew!?



this whole subforum shouldnt be allowed to enter song of the month, it wouldnt be fair  especially noone with an axefx, im so dying for one


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 10, 2011)

prh said:


> oh man thank you!!! i cant imagine inspiring anyone, thats ridiculous



You're ridiculous. 
I'm showing all my friends in Missouri, they're loving it.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds great. Keep it up.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 10, 2011)

prh said:


> this whole subforum shouldnt be allowed to enter song of the month, it wouldnt be fair  especially noone with an axefx, im so dying for one



DO. GET. ONE.

ASAP.

Would have downloaded this already, but got only 0.39 (or something) cents on my bank account. 

Will donate as soon as I get some monneyh.


----------



## prh (Feb 10, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> You're ridiculous.
> I'm showing all my friends in Missouri, they're loving it.



cheers man, thanks for advertisement 



The Armada said:


> Sounds great. Keep it up.







Kurkkuviipale said:


> DO. GET. ONE.
> 
> ASAP.
> 
> ...



i am getting one ASAP, its just that the "soon" in asap wont be that soon


----------



## pineappleman (Feb 10, 2011)

Just bought. 

EDIT: I am LOVING the amount of blast beats on this.


----------



## 4jfor (Feb 11, 2011)

This is great! I will definitely buy this when I get my prepaid visa activated. 

I am moving to Sydney in 8 days for uni. If you play live I'd do my best to come see.


----------



## redskyharbor (Feb 11, 2011)

This my friend, is fucking excellent. I'll be buying as soon as I get hold of a credit card too, you deserve it dude!


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been looking forward to this ever since I heard Souvenir last year. Downloading it now!


----------



## BeautifulDistortion (Feb 11, 2011)

This is legit man. The technical, yet soulful to the heavy and crushing licks. It all meshes together very well, the only thing i would say i didn't like is lack of a more distinct bass sound, i know your a guitarist, but i personally think if the bass was a little more distinct it would just put a cherry on top of this amazing EP.


----------



## WidekMusic (Feb 11, 2011)

Very impressive EP, like it a lot, thanks!


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 11, 2011)

Just listened to the whole thing. So good. My favorite was the title track, I think.

Also, this is probably because I'm so old, but I find it funny that 42 minutes is considered an EP nowadays. I think the first Van Halen album was like 17 minutes long.


----------



## pylyo (Feb 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## prh (Feb 11, 2011)

i know i sound like a broken record cos all say is "thanks" and "cheers" but i seriously mean it, love you guys!



pineappleman said:


> Just bought.
> 
> EDIT: I am LOVING the amount of blast beats on this.



cheers! i should use them more too haha



4jfor said:


> This is great! I will definitely buy this when I get my prepaid visa activated.
> 
> I am moving to Sydney in 8 days for uni. If you play live I'd do my best to come see.



ah id love to be playing live within the year, hopefully it happens!



redskyharbor said:


> This my friend, is fucking excellent. I'll be buying as soon as I get hold of a credit card too, you deserve it dude!







Coffee Elf said:


> I've been looking forward to this ever since I heard Souvenir last year. Downloading it now!



thanks man!



BeautifulDistortion said:


> This is legit man. The technical, yet soulful to the heavy and crushing licks. It all meshes together very well, the only thing i would say i didn't like is lack of a more distinct bass sound, i know your a guitarist, but i personally think if the bass was a little more distinct it would just put a cherry on top of this amazing EP.



thanks dude, appreciate the criticism too, itll help for the next one!



WidekMusic said:


> Very impressive EP, like it a lot, thanks!







Coffee Elf said:


> Just listened to the whole thing. So good. My favorite was the title track, I think.
> 
> Also, this is probably because I'm so old, but I find it funny that 42 minutes is considered an EP nowadays. I think the first Van Halen album was like 17 minutes long.



haha well i figure if an album can be 80minutes (not saying it has to), 42 would be a short album to me. rather be generous and call it an EP 



pylyo said:


> Lovely!



cheers!


----------



## Bobo (Feb 12, 2011)

Been looking forward to this, and I'm blown away. When you combine unique writing with skillful playing, who wouldn't slober all over it? Great job mang


----------



## newamerikangospel (Feb 12, 2011)

*reiterates everything already said*


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Feb 13, 2011)

meh it's aight for an amateur. Get in the studio man i'd like to hear you with some real pro's behind the computer because you have talent that deserves to be heard.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, how much time did you spend programming these drums? They're super complex.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 13, 2011)

a1a2a3a4 said:


> meh it's aight for an amateur. Get in the studio man i'd like to hear you with some real pro's behind the computer because you have talent that deserves to be heard.



I bet that real pros can't get much better results with this setup. 

If he's out of money, he does what he can and he does it the best way he can with the present setup. I bet that anytime this artist gets the Axe-FX he's gonna get results that makes the pro engineers go green from envy.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought it...

Decided to go for $10... not more purely because I want to buy you a beer, or 10!

Man this song writing is REALLY mature. It's really classy, and reminds me of Porcupine Tree.. and seeing as they're probably my favourite band  Except... yours is heavier... and you're only 19... freak

I've sent this to some of the other guys in my band... If/When you want to pull this off live, if you're still looking for musicians in Sydney give me a Buzz I know a heap who would love to play stuff like this!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2011)

Jesus, absolutely incredible. Probably the most inspiring record I've heard since AAL.


----------



## prh (Feb 13, 2011)

a1a2a3a4 said:


> meh it's aight for an amateur. Get in the studio man i'd like to hear you with some real pro's behind the computer because you have talent that deserves to be heard.



cheers! and man there is nothing more i would like than to (have the money to) go into a studio and just play guitar and not worry about mixes. but until someone wants to give me 10 grand or so thats not gonna be happening 



Brandon said:


> Hey, how much time did you spend programming these drums? They're super complex.



thanks man, i guess about 2 hours or more per track? hard to say really cos it just sort of happens while the song is taking shape



Kurkkuviipale said:


> I bet that real pros can't get much better results with this setup.
> 
> If he's out of money, he does what he can and he does it the best way he can with the present setup. I bet that anytime this artist gets the Axe-FX he's gonna get results that makes the pro engineers go green from envy.



haha i feel like theres still a bit more quality i can squeeze out of my set up, but yeah i dont think i can really expect pro mixes especially when its guitar based music and my guitar amp is a cheap piece of software  one day ill have an axe-fx 



KingAenarion said:


> I just bought it...
> 
> Decided to go for $10... not more purely because I want to buy you a beer, or 10!
> 
> ...



thank you so much man!!! and ill definitely remember to get in touch in the future about band members, cheers



EtherealEntity said:


> Jesus, absolutely incredible. Probably the most inspiring record I've heard since AAL.



no way haha, glad you like it!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 14, 2011)

....... .org loves this, just sayin' 

If you can't figure that out, just appreciate another forum likes it


----------



## Winspear (Feb 15, 2011)

What did you do to get the antique sound on the classical guitar interlude in Django Fett? Was the tape hiss part of that or added ontop? I've been wondering how to get a sound like that on vocals/drums/anything really..

Also, can you share some hints on your Guitar Rig lead patches? They are incredible.


----------



## Mason Vickers (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought it last night finally after listening to this all last week, and everything I have to say is going to point back to one thing: amazing job, man.
I've had it on repeat, and repeat, and repeat and it's honestly not getting boring in any sense. "Noodle 2", along with pretty much the entire EP is seriously so well written, and so incredibly inspiring. Solely because of this I've played guitar probably 3x what I usually do this week, and I don't intend on stopping.

All I have to say is; ace job, man!


----------



## deely (Feb 16, 2011)

Man, I can't stop listening to it! I'm trying, but after few minutes of listening to something else I need to get back to this... Excellent job. This would be probably my album of the year  Keep doing awesome work!


----------



## prh (Feb 16, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> ....... .org loves this, just sayin'
> 
> If you can't figure that out, just appreciate another forum likes it



once again thank you dude!



EtherealEntity said:


> What did you do to get the antique sound on the classical guitar interlude in Django Fett? Was the tape hiss part of that or added ontop? I've been wondering how to get a sound like that on vocals/drums/anything really..
> 
> Also, can you share some hints on your Guitar Rig lead patches? They are incredible.



the acoustic tone is a mixture of picking near the nut, eqing out the bass, but mostly this wonderful free plugin: iZotope Vinyl - Authentic Lo-Fi Vinyl Simulation for Pro Tools, VST, MAS, Audio Unit, and DirectX audio applications

my lead patch is mostly the tubescreameresque pedal with volume and tone on 10, drive on 0; intro the gratifier on modern with mids and presence at 10, bass and treble at 5 or so. then the psych delay and the studio reverb. hope that helps!



Mason Vickers said:


> I bought it last night finally after listening to this all last week, and everything I have to say is going to point back to one thing: amazing job, man.
> I've had it on repeat, and repeat, and repeat and it's honestly not getting boring in any sense. "Noodle 2", along with pretty much the entire EP is seriously so well written, and so incredibly inspiring. Solely because of this I've played guitar probably 3x what I usually do this week, and I don't intend on stopping.
> 
> All I have to say is; ace job, man!



ahh thank you so much man!!! never put down your guitar haha!



deely said:


> Man, I can't stop listening to it! I'm trying, but after few minutes of listening to something else I need to get back to this... Excellent job. This would be probably my album of the year  Keep doing awesome work!



right back at you with your EP!! cheers


----------



## gru (Feb 16, 2011)

Great album. I am amazed how good drums sounds. Really outstanding stuff man


----------



## prh (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks again man! i hope youre working on your next album


----------



## Bobo (Feb 17, 2011)

So when dl'ing, what offers the best audio for use with my Itunes/Ipod? 

I've been trying to spread the word about this a bit too prh, you deserve it mang


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finally gotten around to giving this a listen, and I love it. Listening to the very first track confirmed that I need to buy this, ASAFP.


----------



## JTL (Feb 17, 2011)

Just finishing my first listen through of your EP bro and it's wonderful. Send this to companies you'd like to be endorsed by. You've inspired me as well as others here, you have much to be proud of. 

What are the specs of the computer you used to record this with? 

Again, wonderful and inspirational piece of work. 5/5 !!!

Keep it coming!


----------



## Bobo (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to try and pic some of this stuff out, so what tuning(s) are you using prh? I'll be playing on an Ibby 6er too


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 17, 2011)

Great stuff man. I believe we talked on FB a bit...or llinked each other or something hahaha. Yeah man, I am down for collabs...I love that shit, so if interested hit me up on FB.


----------



## prh (Feb 18, 2011)

Bobo said:


> So when dl'ing, what offers the best audio for use with my Itunes/Ipod?
> 
> I've been trying to spread the word about this a bit too prh, you deserve it mang



awesome!!! i think ALAC is your best bet, its lossless just like FLAC but itll play on your ipod without you having to convert it, plus you can always convert it to mp3 later if you want to keep the size down.



BrainArt said:


> I've finally gotten around to giving this a listen, and I love it. Listening to the very first track confirmed that I need to buy this, ASAFP.



thanks man!



JTL said:


> Just finishing my first listen through of your EP bro and it's wonderful. Send this to companies you'd like to be endorsed by. You've inspired me as well as others here, you have much to be proud of.
> 
> What are the specs of the computer you used to record this with?
> 
> ...



cheers man! i would love to get endorsed, not really sure how to go about it though, i think its probably more of a 'they come to you' thing  compy is a 21.5" imac, 4GB ram and 3.06GHz intel core 2 duo. nothing too flashy but i havent had any real performance issues (although the track Pastures was getting laggy as hell running 2 tracks with 1GB Superior patches each and like 20 tracks with guitar rig and reverbs and compressors haha)



Bobo said:


> I want to try and pic some of this stuff out, so what tuning(s) are you using prh? I'll be playing on an Ibby 6er too



sweet dude! everythings in D standard with the low string dropped to different things in certain tracks, so its DGCFAD, except: the low string is tuned to A in Noodle, C in Noodle 3, but standard in everything else. although some of the parts in Django are drop D and the end of Pastures is drop G (i think) id love to see your take on some parts of it and if you need help just lemme know!



The Omega Experiment said:


> Great stuff man. I believe we talked on FB a bit...or llinked each other or something hahaha. Yeah man, I am down for collabs...I love that shit, so if interested hit me up on FB.



thanks again man, a collab would be nuts!  ill definintely be in touch some time soon!


----------



## prh (Mar 1, 2011)

first review!! although google translate cant do some of it coherently... can any German speakers help out? 

Halcyon &#8211; Pastures EP &#8211; Rezension « Deturns Anime & Musik Blog


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 1, 2011)

I still listen to this every day.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, can't believe I missed this. Great stuff mate!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 2, 2011)

Still a huge regular in my iPod.

Firefly


----------



## prh (Mar 2, 2011)

i love you all


----------



## prh (Mar 9, 2011)

little shameless bump here, but since its been out a bit over a month now, ive been wondering and would love to know if any one has any favourite tracks/least favourite tracks/comments/criticism?!

and thanks again to everyone whos been listening, there have been just shy of 17000 plays of the songs as of today, just on the bandcamp site! (not counting all the plays by people who bought/downloaded copies!!)


----------



## AlucardXIX (Mar 9, 2011)

Want your lead tone so bad...haha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm having again another listen on this EP to answer your question. Sorry, but my bank account has been on 0.33&#8364; for few months now, so I still haven't bought it. Will buy ASAP, believe me.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 10, 2011)

prh said:


> little shameless bump here, but since its been out a bit over a month now, ive been wondering and would love to know if any one has any favourite tracks/least favourite tracks/comments/criticism?!
> 
> and thanks again to everyone whos been listening, there have been just shy of 17000 plays of the songs as of today, just on the bandcamp site! (not counting all the plays by people who bought/downloaded copies!!)



I was listenting to this again today. I don't have any favourites as the whole thing is absolutely perfect and I only listen to it in its entirety  The acoustic riffing in Noodle 2 and the riff at 2:22 in Noodle 1 are absolutely glorious though 
I thank you for making it available for free, and apologise for not having bought it yet. It's on my list of about 10 albums to buy though, and _will_ end up in my library 
Congratulations on so many plays. If you don't mind answering, how many copies have you sold? Also, is there any chance that physical copies may be available in the future? 

I have a question about the production. I don't know how you heard this in your head and what your goal sound was. Something I love about this EP is the production and how it sounds more natural than metal. There's a lot of riffs or general moments in there that I can compare musically to Animals As Leaders/Haunted Shores etc, and that if I were recording would have gone for their sound without a second thought, but the production here is nowhere near as 'in your face'. Much more natural drum sounds, 'weaker' (not a bad thing) guitar, etc. Was this intentional or were you actually going for a fuller more metal sound? 
Whatever it may be, it's perfect and I encourage you to keep your sound the same


----------



## prh (Mar 11, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Congratulations on so many plays. If you don't mind answering, how many copies have you sold? Also, is there any chance that physical copies may be available in the future?
> 
> I have a question about the production. I don't know how you heard this in your head and what your goal sound was. Something I love about this EP is the production and how it sounds more natural than metal. There's a lot of riffs or general moments in there that I can compare musically to Animals As Leaders/Haunted Shores etc, and that if I were recording would have gone for their sound without a second thought, but the production here is nowhere near as 'in your face'. Much more natural drum sounds, 'weaker' (not a bad thing) guitar, etc. Was this intentional or were you actually going for a fuller more metal sound?
> Whatever it may be, it's perfect and I encourage you to keep your sound the same



thank you!! i wont say the number of sales but it is way more than i expected/hoped for! that said its not enough to fund me buying an axefx  and most peoples' fulltime jobs pay better per week probably haha. but for my first release, especially in todays internet-music saturated world, im still very stoked!!

as for the sound, i was really just doing the best i could and getting as close to what i hear in my head as possible. i love haunted shores/AAL production and wish i could get close to that, but for my own stuff my ideal sound would be closer to dream theater, huge and epic but more natural and fat sounding than mechanically sharp tones. so i guess it was sort of intentional and sort of just what happened


----------



## apiss (Mar 11, 2011)

DAT LEAD TONE 

I just love the way the pick attack sounds!

Kudos, man!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply  
I was just listenting again, and I've decided there is one major flaw with this EP...
I completely zone out to it until that outro riff from Pastures reminds me it's nearly over, at which point I refresh the page and listen from the top again - but before I know it, there's that same riff again. 
I can only conclude that this release is too damn short and we need more, now!


----------



## JamesM (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm envious of you. Great work.


----------



## theclap (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the leads. Can't tell you how many people I can get to listen to this on a regular basis.


----------



## prh (Mar 18, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I was just listenting again, and I've decided there is one major flaw with this EP...
> I completely zone out to it until that outro riff from Pastures reminds me it's nearly over, at which point I refresh the page and listen from the top again - but before I know it, there's that same riff again.
> I can only conclude that this release is too damn short and we need more, now!



thanks so much!! more soon definitely. at least another EP if not an album this year!



The Armada said:


> I'm envious of you. Great work.



thank you!



theclap said:


> Love the leads. Can't tell you how many people I can get to listen to this on a regular basis.



please do get them to listen haha!!


----------



## Cmv120 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hearing this for the first time.... I fucking love you. I hope to be as musically talented as you one day! Maybe I can catch up by the time Im 19 xD Doubt it though, your gonna be the next Tosin Abasi  Firefly just made me have a child, btw. Ill update with more love once I hear the whole album. 

Ok Tosin doesn't cut it, by the time youve been playing as long as Vai, youll prolly be better than he is..


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 29, 2011)

prh said:


> cheers man! i would love to get endorsed, not really sure how to go about it though, i think its probably more of a 'they come to you' thing



Just contact folks. Be real with people - show them your music, ask what it takes to get endorsed et cetera..


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jul 29, 2011)

God damnit, Prh...I listened to noodle and life = made. So good. The phrasing is just out of this world!


I'm going to buy very soon! Get you a band going and tour the US!


----------



## Cmv120 (Jul 29, 2011)

Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> God damnit, Prh...I listened to noodle and life = made. So good. The phrasing is just out of this world!
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy very soon! Get you a band going and tour the US!


 
What he said


----------



## brookh (Jul 29, 2011)

Great job, this is really good.


----------



## LOLAND (Jul 29, 2011)

I just listened. Here's my review:

SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK 

I have tears in my eyes. Best $5 I ever spent.


----------



## Joelan (Jul 29, 2011)

This is awesome.

I must admit I'm pretty inspired by this. And your lead tone is to die for... I don't think I've heard a better lead tone. It would be a crime not to buy this, and if you were a little closer to Melbourne I woulda bought you a few beers too


----------



## space frog (Jul 30, 2011)

I LOVE this, totally. Great work, and keep this going!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 30, 2011)

Plini does some of the best solos I've ever heard. There's a certain one I can't stop listening to


----------



## AvengedESP (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely speechless... 

EDIT: Bought! Go buy yourself a beer ^^


----------



## prh (Jul 30, 2011)

fuck, wow... thanks for bringing this thread back, im literally speechless reading some of these comments  



Cmv120 said:


> Hearing this for the first time.... I fucking love you. I hope to be as musically talented as you one day! Maybe I can catch up by the time Im 19 xD Doubt it though, your gonna be the next Tosin Abasi  Firefly just made me have a child, btw. Ill update with more love once I hear the whole album.
> 
> Ok Tosin doesn't cut it, by the time youve been playing as long as Vai, youll prolly be better than he is..



seriously this is astonishing to read, thank you so much man 



Iheartmidgetbooty said:


> God damnit, Prh...I listened to noodle and life = made. So good. The phrasing is just out of this world!
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy very soon! Get you a band going and tour the US!



cheers, hopefully some day!



LOLAND said:


> I just listened. Here's my review:
> 
> SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK
> 
> I have tears in my eyes. Best $5 I ever spent.



oh man, you're too kind! glad you like it that much!


----------



## prh (Jul 30, 2011)

and i have to add, i accidentally listened to a bit of this EP the other day (and promptly turned it off ) just gotta say i cant wait to put out some new stuff, it will (hopefully) be much better than this in terms of production and playing


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have $5 

It SUCKS not to have a job! Also doesn't help if parents are skeptical about buying shiznit online xD


----------



## prh (Jul 30, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> I don't have $5
> 
> It SUCKS not to have a job! Also doesn't help if parents are skeptical about buying shiznit online xD



thats the beauty of the internet, you can type in "halcyon pastures" and find plenty of links to download it for free 

then level out your karma by telling some friends about the music


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 31, 2011)

You sir, are a god in human form.


----------



## natspotats (Jul 31, 2011)

you need to get signed and play shows so i can scream like a little fan girl


----------



## Mehnike (Jul 31, 2011)

Can I just say that I'm happy to be shedding some tears to this moving music. You, my friend, produce some amazing vibes!!! Absolutely insane!! That acoustic stuff is godly.


----------



## hd35 (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful stuff, love the soloing.


----------



## prh (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks again again again again again, you guys, seriously... 



natspotats said:


> you need to get signed and play shows so i can scream like a little fan girl



haha! that would be awesome. hopefully soon!



Mehnike said:


> Can I just say that I'm happy to be shedding some tears to this moving music. You, my friend, produce some amazing vibes!!! Absolutely insane!! That acoustic stuff is godly.



cheers man, glad you like it


----------



## niteflyx (Aug 29, 2011)

Bit of a necro bump, but just checked this out. Finally made an account on here after lurking and checking out the recording studio forum is going to make me broke, so many awesome musicians on here! 

Best $5 spent. Can't wait to spin this shit all day tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## prh (Aug 30, 2011)

ahh thanks man  hope you dig it! yeah ive found so many amazing artists on this forum it is ridiculous

and while im here, writing the follow up at the moment! it is actually probably going to be 2 follow ups - a solo release like a fusionyer/postrockier version of this EP, and then halcyon's next EP which will have vocals and keyboards and is gonna be huge


----------



## samu (Aug 30, 2011)

This is some really good stuff. The playing is controlled, tasty, and clean. Great job dude.


----------



## keshav (Aug 30, 2011)

prh said:


> ahh thanks man  hope you dig it! yeah ive found so many amazing artists on this forum it is ridiculous
> 
> and while im here, writing the follow up at the moment! it is actually probably going to be 2 follow ups - a solo release like a fusionyer/postrockier version of this EP, and then halcyon's next EP which will have vocals and keyboards and is gonna be huge



Super stoked to hear that man, I've been rocking the EP in my car nonstop for a month now haha. Can't wait to hear new material!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 30, 2011)

prh said:


> ahh thanks man  hope you dig it! yeah ive found so many amazing artists on this forum it is ridiculous
> 
> and while im here, writing the follow up at the moment! it is actually probably going to be 2 follow ups - a solo release like a fusionyer/postrockier version of this EP, and then halcyon's next EP which will have vocals and keyboards and is gonna be huge


----------



## Cmv120 (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely need to find someone that has some badass clean vox for this stuff.


----------



## eegor (Aug 30, 2011)

Listened to half of Noodles and bought the EP. Some seriously good stuff you've got here, man. Keep it up!


----------



## prh (Aug 31, 2011)

samu said:


> This is some really good stuff. The playing is controlled, tasty, and clean. Great job dude.



cheers man!



keshav said:


> Super stoked to hear that man, I've been rocking the EP in my car nonstop for a month now haha. Can't wait to hear new material!



ahh thats awesome to hear, cheers man! and i cant wait for the skyharbor album 



Cmv120 said:


> Definitely need to find someone that has some badass clean vox for this stuff.



thats the plan!



eegor said:


> Listened to half of Noodles and bought the EP. Some seriously good stuff you've got here, man. Keep it up!



thanks pal  hope you enjoy


----------



## IamSatai (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...t-fusion-chimp-spannery-feel-good-ending.html 
I saw this thread and was disappointed at missing when the tread was alive to thank you for such an enjoyable experience. In the hope of finding more music of similar standard I checked out your profile and found an EP, at this point I was happy. Just finished listening to noodle, and now I am very happy. I cannot wait to listen to the rest of the EP, thanks for a really enjoyable 42 mins .

May I just say, 3 songs called noodle! You must really like noodle. But do you like noodle this much?


----------



## prh (Sep 5, 2011)

HAHA thats awesome

i dont actually know how i ended up with 3 songs called Noodle (although in my defense theyre are at least musically linked). im going to attempt to take titling more seriously next time 

and thanks man, glad you enjoy the EP


----------



## IamSatai (Sep 5, 2011)

prh said:


> HAHA thats awesome
> 
> i dont actually know how i ended up with 3 songs called Noodle (although in my defense theyre are at least musically linked). im going to attempt to take titling more seriously next time
> 
> and thanks man, glad you enjoy the EP



Haha, ye don't worry, dosen't matter what it's called as long as its good music. I've finished listening to the EP and I really did enjoy it, in fact I've just started listening to it again. It combined so many sounds I love; Chimp Spanner, prog, djent, even a bit of Django. "Django Frett" was my favourite song for that very reason, It was really interesting to hear how all these sounds could come together.

I look forward to picking up an LP by Halcyon in hopefully the not so distant future.


----------



## Shor (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow this is brilliant, best thing I've listened to in a while.
No chance of this being available in iTunes anytime? I kinda like having all my music collected in one place, especially with iCloud being available soon enough.
I'll most definitely purchase this in whatever way I can though, but I'd prefer iTunes


----------



## prh (Sep 6, 2011)

IamSatai said:


> I look forward to picking up an LP by Halcyon in hopefully the not so distant future.



look forward to getting one out to ya  thanks again man



Shor said:


> Wow this is brilliant, best thing I've listened to in a while.
> No chance of this being available in iTunes anytime? I kinda like having all my music collected in one place, especially with iCloud being available soon enough.
> I'll most definitely purchase this in whatever way I can though, but I'd prefer iTunes



nah i didnt wanna go through the hassle of itunes for my first release, it ends up more expensive for both the buyer and the seller. you can pick it up on bandcamp for 5 bucks here: Halcyon

but honestly i dont mind if you just google "halcyon pastures" and get it for free haha. just tell a friend 

and what the fuck this thread has over 3000 views now, you guys are the best


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 7, 2011)

How many plays are you sitting at on the bandcamp now?


----------



## Shor (Sep 7, 2011)

prh said:


> nah i didnt wanna go through the hassle of itunes for my first release, it ends up more expensive for both the buyer and the seller. you can pick it up on bandcamp for 5 bucks here: Halcyon
> 
> but honestly i dont mind if you just google "halcyon pastures" and get it for free haha. just tell a friend



I figured that might be a reason for not releasing on iTunes. It could help you get out there though 
Anyway...I could download for free, but I won't. I used to all the time when I was younger and had no income...but now that I do, I certainly don't mind supporting great artists that are basically giving away their mega-EP's for close to nothing anyway! 

edit: There you go, one happy swedish customer


----------



## Winspear (Sep 7, 2011)

I hadn't listened to this in a while until today, not for lack of loving it of course! It blows me away every time. I've never heard lead playing anything like yours and can't imagine anyone being able to such a sound. Your technique is _mindblowing_. I don't know what you do to that guitar but don't you dare stop


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the fact that every time this gets bumped it stays on the front page of recording studio for days.


----------



## prh (Sep 7, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> How many plays are you sitting at on the bandcamp now?



just under 40000  and i wish i understood last.fm better but it seems there are like about 1000 scrobbles per track there whatever that means haha



Shor said:


> I figured that might be a reason for not releasing on iTunes. It could help you get out there though
> Anyway...I could download for free, but I won't. I used to all the time when I was younger and had no income...but now that I do, I certainly don't mind supporting great artists that are basically giving away their mega-EP's for close to nothing anyway!
> 
> edit: There you go, one happy swedish customer



cheers man, really do appreciate it!



EtherealEntity said:


> I hadn't listened to this in a while until today, not for lack of loving it of course! It blows me away every time. I've never heard lead playing anything like yours and can't imagine anyone being able to such a sound. Your technique is _mindblowing_. I don't know what you do to that guitar but don't you dare stop



thanks again


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 8, 2011)

Am I reading that right? FORTY THOUSAND!?


----------



## prh (Sep 8, 2011)

hahaha you are indeed. still getting roughly 100 song plays per day which is pretty fucking ridiculous 

i still remember the first time i posted the first halcyon song on another forum and was like "HOLY SHIT MY THREAD GOT 20 VIEWS AND 1 REPLY!!!"


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 8, 2011)

^ Glad to see things are going well for you mate! 
Not going to lie I am a tad jealous of how successful your EP was compared to mine


----------



## Phreeck (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome dude, really love this style!

I've only listened to a few tracks but I will continue to listen to the whole album


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 9, 2011)

prh said:


> hahaha you are indeed. still getting roughly 100 song plays per day which is pretty fucking ridiculous
> 
> i still remember the first time i posted the first halcyon song on another forum and was like "HOLY SHIT MY THREAD GOT 20 VIEWS AND 1 REPLY!!!"



I'm still in that stage  I miss the older regulars that actually posted on my music.


----------



## LRF (Sep 9, 2011)

What a wonderful thing that this thread was in the front page today! I'm gonna buy it as soon as my credit card bill closes for next month (have I expressed that right? Not a native english speaker... )

Couldn't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said. I wish you success and look forward to hearing new stuff from you. Why don't you upload some videos on YouTube or something? That would blow my mind


----------



## prh (Sep 9, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I'm still in that stage  I miss the older regulars that actually posted on my music.



haha dont discredit yourself though dude, i think a lot more people listen to things than just the ones who comment. i listen to probably half the threads in this subforum but i dont comment that much cos i have nothing to say other than "this is good, i enjoyed it"


----------



## prh (Sep 9, 2011)

LRF said:


> What a wonderful thing that this thread was in the front page today! I'm gonna buy it as soon as my credit card bill closes for next month (have I expressed that right? Not a native english speaker... )
> 
> Couldn't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said. I wish you success and look forward to hearing new stuff from you. Why don't you upload some videos on YouTube or something? That would blow my mind



thanks so much man, and your English seems fine to me! there are a few oldish videos here: HalcyonOfficial&#39;s Channel - YouTube and ive been meaning to do some more but just havent got around to it haha. cheers


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is literally the best music I've heard from any member on any forum ever.You sir are really the next big thing in metal and surrounding genres.


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just bought your album dude


----------



## prh (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you GATA4, hope you dig it!



Wingchunwarrior said:


> This is literally the best music I've heard from any member on any forum ever.You sir are really the next big thing in metal and surrounding genres.



man that is absolutely ridiculous to hear, a lot of insane people post on forums! glad you like it that much man


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 23, 2011)

As it is almost Christmas, I feel this deserves a bump. As for all you who couldn't afford to buy it before now MAY just get some money for Christmas, and I would say it's a worthy Christmas present to oneself to buy this, wouldn't you?


----------



## prh (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks for the bump kind sir, and to anyone who hasnt yet bought it (or downloaded elsewhere) it is currently a meagre AU$2.50 

im planning to start recording the follow up by the new year and hope to have it finished and out late jan/early feb  got about 7 songs written so far


----------



## Advv (Dec 27, 2011)

Just bought 

Cheaper than a bottle of Coke mate. Selling yourself short!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome to hear mate


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 27, 2011)

Advv said:


> Just bought
> 
> Cheaper than a bottle of Coke mate. Selling yourself short!




I'd think its more than what you would get for ONE album sold if you'd be on label or something. I'm sure your label would like to take 99,9% of the album sales so it's fairly well compared to that. 

And it depends on the bottle size 

Great job bumping this one!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 27, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> And it depends on the bottle size



Definitely Cheaper, Australia does this thing were they take the prices. Then they increase it by 4000% 

I just came across the 'The bizarre stellar graveyard' on Soundcloud. That is actually the best song, i've ever heard. It mixes some really cool grooves from the start and turns into an orchestral BT '_This binary universe'_-like theme. Its amazing, I think I listened to it 5-6 times in a row haha, and I've just started on your EP Again after it appeared to disappear from my daily playlist.. but its back!


----------



## prh (Dec 27, 2011)

Advv said:


> Just bought
> 
> Cheaper than a bottle of Coke mate. Selling yourself short!



thanks bro!

and kurk a regular 600ml bottle of coke here can be 3.50 depending what vending machine you choose to be ripped off by


----------



## prh (Dec 27, 2011)

Fiction said:


> Definitely Cheaper, Australia does this thing were they take the prices. Then they increase it by 4000%
> 
> I just came across the 'The bizarre stellar graveyard' on Soundcloud. That is actually the best song, i've ever heard. It mixes some really cool grooves from the start and turns into an orchestral BT '_This binary universe'_-like theme. Its amazing, I think I listened to it 5-6 times in a row haha, and I've just started on your EP Again after it appeared to disappear from my daily playlist.. but its back!



thanks so much man! and also thanks for reminding me of that little tune, i have to remember to do some similar things on the upcoming stuff


----------



## Fiction (Dec 27, 2011)

prh said:


> thanks so much man! and also thanks for reminding me of that little tune, i have to remember to do some similar things on the upcoming stuff



So much yes.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 27, 2011)

BT


----------



## prh (Dec 28, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> BT



i think this binary universe is actually the best album of all time haha


----------



## Ratel (Dec 29, 2011)

stoked for your next album! when will you release new stuff?


----------



## prh (Dec 30, 2011)

Ratel said:


> stoked for your next album! when will you release new stuff?



hopefully by the end of jan or early feb! im about halfway through tracking the first song, and at least in terms of sound quality, pastures is a joke in comparison 

gonna get a bunch of guest solos too which should be fun


----------



## Ratel (Dec 30, 2011)

fyeah!!! preaze post sample clips!  goodluck dood


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 30, 2011)

prh said:


> gonna get a bunch of guest solos too which should be fun



OH PICK ME PICK ME

I was thinking of asking you to do one on my EP incidentally...

P.S. Race to release is on. Although you'll probably win since you've already written something


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Dec 30, 2011)

Nicely done, sir! The melodies are tastefully done, and everything sits so nicely. The album has an overall unique sound to it. Your compositional voice is well-spoken. Hooray for good music!


----------



## Ratel (Dec 30, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> OH PICK ME PICK ME
> 
> I was thinking of asking you to do one on my EP incidentally...
> 
> P.S. Race to release is on. Although you'll probably win since you've already written something



you two should do an entire collab ep!


----------



## prh (Dec 31, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> OH PICK ME PICK ME
> 
> I was thinking of asking you to do one on my EP incidentally...
> 
> P.S. Race to release is on. Although you'll probably win since you've already written something



i dunno im averaging about a minute of music recorded per day i do anything so it may take a while  and i will definitely do a solo for you if you want! i think i have all the guest spots for these tracks sorted already but if something arises i do have you in mind  and im definitely gonna get a solo from you at some point 



Speculum Speculorum said:


> Nicely done, sir! The melodies are tastefully done, and everything sits so nicely. The album has an overall unique sound to it. Your compositional voice is well-spoken. Hooray for good music!



thank you kind sir


----------



## KingAenarion (Jan 1, 2012)

prh said:


> i think i have all the guest spots for these tracks sorted already



Helix Nebula Jake?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 2, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Helix Nebula Jake?



This would be awesome!


----------



## prh (Jan 2, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Helix Nebula Jake?



i do love jake with all my heart, if that answers your question 

but he isnt even the most exciting (for me) of guests im getting/trying to get


----------

